# Identifying a Traeger model



## tim24

Hello all. I do not own a smoker, but I am currently looking to enter this world by purchasing a used Traeger. This guy is advertising a "used/never cooked on" Traeger Lil' Texas Elite. This is the picture from his posting, but when I search the web, I don't see any Lil Texas Elites that have this style cart. Could this be a different model? The seller isn't too keen on answering many questions, and I don't want to make the 2 hour drive unless I know what it is for sure. Any help would be great, thanks!













20160730_211411.png



__ tim24
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## mike5051

Welcome to the forum!  I looked for that smoker and couldn't find one with the enclosed bottom like that.  Perhaps the seller made some mods, the body of the smoker looks like the little texas elite.  It's price was $699, so if his sale price is worth it, I would take the drive.  If it's not what you expected don't buy it.  If the seller isn't keen on answering questions, it might be shady.  Good luck.

Mike


----------



## tim24

Thanks so much for taking the time to read my post. He's firm on $499, and it's never been fired up. Not sure if that's a red flag, or a good thing. He said it was a gift and he doesn't have any interest in a smoker, so I doubt he did any mods. I guess I'll make the drive to see it in person. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## mike5051

No problem!  Sorry I couldn't be of more help.  It looks like a nice smoker, I would make the drive also.  

Mike


----------



## n4ynu

Tim24 said:


> Hello all. I do not own a smoker, but I am currently looking to enter this world by purchasing a used Traeger. This guy is advertising a "used/never cooked on" Traeger Lil' Texas Elite. This is the picture from his posting, but when I search the web, I don't see any Lil Texas Elites that have this style cart. Could this be a different model? The seller isn't too keen on answering many questions, and I don't want to make the 2 hour drive unless I know what it is for sure. Any help would be great, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160730_211411.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ tim24
> __ Jul 31, 2016


 Hello, 
Welcome to the Forum !
 
I am a fellow newbie too, very nice Forum here at SMF, could not find a better one myself 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I found a link for one here, looks exactly the same with exception of maybe a color difference and the model is not a Lil Tex but a Traeger Century Wood Pellet Grill, here is the link :

http://costcocouple.com/traeger-century-wood-pellet-grill/

That link is dated a year ago last month, so the price would be a bit higher this year if it were a current model.

Hope that helps


----------



## tim24

Thanks for the info. Yeah, the guy says it's a Lil texas elite, but it's probably a century. I can't tell if they are virtually the same, or if the century is a lesser quality since ithe looks like it's made for Costco. Thanks again!


----------



## n4ynu

Tim24 said:


> Thanks for the info. Yeah, the guy says it's a Lil texas elite, but it's probably a century. I can't tell if they are virtually the same, or if the century is a lesser quality since ithe looks like it's made for Costco. Thanks again!


You're very Welcome sir, that is the only model I could find that looks the same, I am finding out that model's and names can change yet the product remains the same, a very small difference so it is not identical competition in most cases I think, it's all about marketing and giving the retailers some uniqueness regarding the product.
I am using the MES 30 below in my comments and I have learned a whole lot really fast about that mess, takes extreme homework, like doing a background on a political figure hehehe
It may be have been sold by a Texas reseller and they wanted a unique name and be the same model as the Century, I have seen that a lot since I entered the realm of pellets, propane and electric, insane amount of research to get all the variables in order so you are informed well.
I would not be so quick as to say it is a lesser grade, not sure that Manufacturer has a bargain line from what I saw, it seems it is one model made one way, so I do not think that you have a "economy" version there, brands like this, even Costco sells the same "model" as the retailers, they just have a better price from volume purchasing, I am sure they would have been under the retailers by a bit, hard to say how much, but they do run cheaper than your average retailer "if they have it", people wait for stuff to hit that place and it is gone in hours and "if they stock it", which could vary, but then if you could not get it local you would go to the bank on shipping for one of those 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So I think you got a good deal there if that is what you are after, in my case I was after electric, already been using a char grill for years, on my second one hehehe.

I could not find another retail listing for it, that was the only one and it took a few different search quotes to land that one, but every time I do this I read, and I look at the features and looking at hundreds of posts, I am not that familiar with pellet smokers, I have the little AMNPS I am going to use in my MES 30, and now that I am really looking into it now, I can see there are very nice applications for use of pellets with my char grill, have not used pellets before and waiting to see if their is a notable taste difference, I do not think it will be to be honest, and if it is, then I will cut small long strips of hardwood and lay them across the pellets in the AMNPS long ways with the burn, if I need to, that should fix that.

My Char Grill is pretty much the same thing as that without electronics, I try to stay away from electronics, just more headaches later and I checked the parts and they are pricey, plus with the remote digital in oven temp probes, who needs it, right around 50 bucks you can get a dual probe remote thermometer, and you can have stove temp, and follow the temp on 2 diff roasts, birds, steaks etc at the same time, wireless, bluetooth and infrared LOL

So I am sticking with the simple.

But that is a heck of a deal, you're getting over $200 off without inflation increase, they probably still make the electronics for that, buy a extra one when you can and store so when it does die you are ready and can save your meat !

And you will LOVE that, I use wood and charcoal in the char grill (down there in comments) and it is virtually the same and it has been amazing for me, there is not too much you cannot do especially using the side burner for real slow cooking and smoking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you got the cash, make the dash, sounds like a good deal, if it was near me and I had the cash I might get it as well lol, but no worries, I just crawled in the electric smoker world hehehe, I can wait, not sure it would benefit me and I am running out of back yard 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the way that thing looks, it is sleek and stylish, and looks like it is built tight, my char grill is tight, I can put the charcoal or wood out whether I am using the side burner or as a grill, I love the cast iron grates on it, very nice and it has that secondary rack in the top like that one you have your eyes on does also.

And I would be willing to bet you could probably use charcoal or wood in that as well so you would still be able to play with different smoke and heat generators anyway, damn, you got me excited 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I had seen that when I first shopped for one I would have wanted it, but I would have never been able to pay over $700, I got the char grill I have on sale, the first one probably 20 years ago at least, the last one maybe 5-7 years I think, my memory is not dependable, that is why I keep receipts hehehe, I got the second the same way, with the side burner, mine does not have the frt tray in front of the main grill, I did not want it, but it has the side rack, got it for under 120 bucks with a memorial day and my vet discount again at lowes.

I love it, you get that, you will love it too


----------



## tim24

I will probably go buy it. I love my 4 burner Barbecues Galore Turbo gas grill. I can make a lot of great stuff on it, but I'm interested trying something new. Looking forward to using it with baby back ribs and brisket.


----------



## n4ynu

Tim24 said:


> I will probably go buy it. I love my 4 burner Barbecues Galore Turbo gas grill. I can make a lot of great stuff on it, but I'm interested trying something new. Looking forward to using it with baby back ribs and brisket.


I am looking forward to making some ribs too


----------



## mike5051

Hey Tim,

Just a question.  What led you to a pellet smoker as your first?  I didn't know such a thing existed until I joined this great forum.

Mike


----------



## tim24

mike5051 said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> Just a question.  What led you to a pellet smoker as your first?  I didn't know such a thing existed until I joined this great forum.
> 
> Mike



I have a friend who has a BGE. I thought I wanted one, but after doing a bunch of research, I don't think it's for me. There is so much you can do with a BGE, but I'm realistic about how much that I would use it and I couldn't justify the price tag. I also have a friend who has a Traeger. He loves it and does a lot of great stuff with it. They are still a little out of my price range, especially since I don't really NEED one. I have a propane grill that is awesome and pretty much bullet proof. I decided to keep an eye out for a used Traeger to see if there is a big difference between propane and pellets.


----------



## mike5051

For what it's worth, I'm a big WSM fan.  I love the flavor of charcoal/wood smokes.  I've never had food from a pellet smoker so I can't speak on their flavor.  

Mike


----------



## n4ynu

mike5051 said:


> For what it's worth, I'm a big WSM fan.  I love the flavor of charcoal/wood smokes.  I've never had food from a pellet smoker so I can't speak on their flavor.
> 
> Mike


Me either, but I have the AMNPS in my MES, I am curious to see the difference if any, I have always used wood and charcoal as well


----------

